# Jay Peak 5/26/13



## from_the_NEK (May 28, 2013)

I wasn't start hiking until  11:20 (once I got the rest of the family settled in the waterpark  ).
Snow was still falling above the Metro Quad at 11:20. The freezing line was around the intersection of Goat Run and Alligator Alley.




Intersection of Goat and Upper River Quai was getting deep. 




River Quai actually looked tempting:




Deep drifts on Alligator Alley:




I only went to the top of the Flyer:




Where I proceeded to realize that my bindings were set for a friend who borrowed my skis. I had no screw driver... I was sooooo pissed :angry:...down hiked to the patrol shack near the Bonaventure top terminal... found a nail... bent it into a shape that i could use to adjust the screw to move the heal piece back... 45 minutes, one bent nail and one severely twisted house key later, I was finally able to get my skis on my feet.




Skied Goat to Green Mtn Boys:


----------



## from_the_NEK (May 28, 2013)

Skied all the way to the bottom of the Flyer: 





Short walk back to the van and then into the waterpark to join the family:





Nice drive home:


----------



## marcski (May 28, 2013)

Nice parting shots.  Not bad for Memorial Day freshies.


----------



## bzrperfspec77 (May 28, 2013)

Good job getting it! Love the shots at the end of the drive home. I would love to look at that every day.


----------



## Glenn (May 28, 2013)

Awesome job!


----------



## ski stef (May 28, 2013)

nice report & pics! glad you got your skis on


----------



## thetrailboss (May 28, 2013)

Very nice!  That sucks about the skis.  At least you were able to get them to work.


----------



## from_the_NEK (May 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone.
If I would have ended up having to down hike the entire mtn, I would have been SERIOUSLY bummed. uke:


----------



## snowmonster (May 28, 2013)

Amazing! Congrats on snagging a May powder day! I was driving don from Montreal and I could see the snow on Jay and Mansfield. Un-freakin'-believable. I wish I brought my boards.


----------



## Nick (May 28, 2013)

That is freaking awesome

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Cornhead (May 29, 2013)

Sweet, nice pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Savemeasammy (May 29, 2013)

Wildcat:  I was there in early April, but it skied more like January.  It was cold, windy, and the trails were bulletproof.  I enjoyed the mountain, and I would like to get back when the snow is in better shape.  There are a number of what I consider to be "classic New England" trails - not terribly wide, with lots of twists and turns.  It has a pretty decent pitch top to bottom.

Smugglers' Notch:  Wow!  As others have mentioned, the lifts are old and slow, but the mountain more than makes up for it.  I was there on closing day in the middle of April, but it skied like mid-winter.  My ski partner for the day (Riverc0il) and I made a few runs on Madonna, including 2 down the entire length of Liftline.  It was a bit sketchy, but still an awesome, challenging run.  The weather on the Madonna summit was foggy with varied precip that kept fogging up my glasses (making things unnecessarily difficult!), so we mostly stuck to Sterling.  Even so, the skiing was still great.  I was barely able to scratch the surface of what the mountain has to offer, and I am looking forward to getting back up there!  This is definitely home to some of the north east's more challenging terrain.


----------



## Savemeasammy (May 29, 2013)

dammit...  posted in the wrong spot!  Sorry...  (I'd delete it if I could...).


----------



## WoodCore (May 29, 2013)

Nice job!!


----------



## dlague (May 29, 2013)

I have to admit - I am jealous!  Ended my weekend the weekend before at K-mart!  Would rather have ended it at Jay!  Nice job on the report, the climb and the off the cuff binding skills!  Great pics too!  

Just seeing Jay Peak from a distance with white runs makes me wish that the 20-13-2014 season was here!


----------



## pcampbell (Apr 1, 2014)

haha--that is awesome.  I hiked MRG that day, was so pissed i didn't bring my skis.,  however we didn't get as much


----------

